# with another bowel n his hand swearin were gonna drive into the mountains



## downhome kid stoney (Apr 2, 2010)

ok, after the acola gathering bout a hour and half west of talahassie, me and my road dog were hich racing someone to erie pa, we were dropped at a rest area 90 miles outside of chattanooga, up in north ga, were on the rest area exit hichin out. all of a sudden this rose roace backs up in full speed comes to a screching hault, when he tells us to get in that he was headed north... he said the car was rented, but did not know if it could leave fl, so we assumed he stole it, and was pushin coke, always scrachin, looked all tweeked out, we got into tennasee, and he was like "heres where we crash into the mountain, sike thats 40 miles down the road" he was rambling that he crashed a airplane, and was the only surviver... we get furter up the road and get into kentucky, and we try and got a hoadie they would not sell it to me or my road dog, so he goes n and trys for us, then the owenr sees us in the car goes in and we here yellin, next thing we know he comes runnin out yellin "stoney get my gun" we were all wtf the hotel owner was gettin the licence plate, so we sped off, he was askin were would be a good place to stop and were like get us out of the county, so the trip ends in florcence kentucky, redneck inbred land, theres a water tower that says "floarance yall" we got a hoadie and no one was harmed.... he went by the name crazy ass white boy, fuckin wingnuts.. that was the most strangeest hich i ever had, he even asked me i wanted to piss with him.. 

with all that aside me n the road dog made it to erie, 5 days from fl...


----------



## Gudj (Apr 2, 2010)

I love stories like this.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Apr 4, 2010)

wtf. i feel ya on the hillbilly inbred town. theres a few of those in NW oklahoma.


----------

